# Passt diese Zusammenstellung? AMD R9 390 und 500 W Straight Power Netzteil



## Marko3006 (24. Juli 2015)

So ich habe mal mir zwei Sachen ausgesucht! Was sagt ihr? Oder ein stärkeres Netzteil?


http://snogard.de/produkte/be-quiet...-be-quiet!-E10-500W-Straight-Power-BN231.html 

Asus - 8GB ASUS R9 390 DC2-8GD5 - GPU: Radeon R9 390, Grafikprozessorenfamilie: AMD. Dedizierter Grafikspeicher: 8192 MB, Grafikkartenspeichertyp: GDDR5-SDRAM bei SNOGARD.de


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2015)

Das passt, außer du hast eine sehr stromhungrige AMD-CPU, dann isses VIELLEICHT was eng - was für ne CPU nutzt du denn?

Achte auch auf Deine Gehäuseinnenmaße - die Karte ist fast 28cm lang


----------



## Marko3006 (25. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das passt, außer du hast eine sehr stromhungrige AMD-CPU, dann isses VIELLEICHT was eng - was für ne CPU nutzt du denn?
> 
> Achte auch auf Deine Gehäuseinnenmaße - die Karte ist fast 28cm lang



Hallo, also ich nutze einen Intel Quad Core i7 3770K, 8 GB Ram und bis jetzt eine Geforce GTX 770! Was mich ein wenig verwirrt, das einige meinen ich brauch ein neues Netzteil für die R9 390! Ist mein Be quiet Pure Power L8 600W echt schon zu alt?  Die AMD Karte passt in meinen Tower  Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite


----------



## Dragnir (25. Juli 2015)

Also die die CPU hat 77W TDP, die GTX 770 hat 230W TDP, die R9 390 275W, von daher würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Also die die CPU hat 77W TDP, die GTX 770 hat 230W TDP, die R9 390 275W, von daher würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.



bevor man so "Tipps" gibt sollte man sich doch erstmal Informieren was Watt für eine Einheit ist und was diese Aussagt und was Thermal Design Power ist
Nur so ein Tipp, aber Wärme wird in Watt gemessen und wie der Name sagt geht eh um die Maximale Hitze in Watt die der Kühler abführen muss
Und auch funktioniert dieses Zusammen zählen nicht, in anbetracht dessen das die Leistung vom NT aufgeteilt wird und nicht der Gesamtverbrauch sondern der auf den einzelnen Strängen interessant ist


----------



## Dragnir (26. Juli 2015)

Dann Entschuldigung dafür, gemeint war natürlich der max. Stromverbrauch und nicht die Wärmeabgabe.


----------

